# Check Engine Light - need a new separator



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

The service writer sounded a little embarrassed to admit that they could not find a spare separator anywhere nearby. Sounds like my car will be waiting for one to be air mailed.

I'm a patient person and I know this was the first model year - but I hope this isn't what it'll always be like when we need a part for these "unusual" engines.

11,800 miles on the car...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did they contact GM TAC? Some parts for the CDT are on TAC release only.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> The service writer sounded a little embarrassed to admit that they could not find a spare separator anywhere nearby. Sounds like my car will be waiting for one to be air mailed.
> 
> I'm a patient person and I know this was the first model year - but I hope this isn't what it'll always be like when we need a part for these "unusual" engines.


Your dealer will not recieve the separator unless they contact TAC first......otherwise it will show as a 'backorder' and not be released.
If your dealer DID contact TAC, the component will be shipped fastest way available.
This component is not known for failure so regardless of how many years the vehicle is made you likely will not find a dealer willing to keep one in stock.......that much money sitting on a shelf in the hopes somebody will need one someday in the future won't happen.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> The service writer sounded a little embarrassed to admit that they could not find a spare separator anywhere nearby. Sounds like my car will be waiting for one to be air mailed.
> 
> I'm a patient person and I know this was the first model year - but I hope this isn't what it'll always be like when we need a part for these "unusual" engines.
> 
> 11,800 miles on the car...


Can you please tell us what the code was? And does this mean the separator that is in the fuel filter? This is a new one for me. If it was a water in fuel issue, that should be a different message. The separator (as in water/fuel) is in the fuel filter and has no electrical signal to send a CEL code that I am aware of, so this would be a new one for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> Can you please tell us what the code was? And does this mean the separator that is in the fuel filter? This is a new one for me. If it was a water in fuel issue, that should be a different message. The separator (as in water/fuel) is in the fuel filter and has no electrical signal to send a CEL code that I am aware of, so this would be a new one for me.


I'm thinking he meant oil separator/PCV catch system.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I got the CTD back about 10 days after dropping it off. It was my choice not to pester the dealer with status updates - I still have my old car to drive as a back-up, and they had the paperwork to close up on, so I figured it'd get done.

My DEF was at 33%, I didn't bring it up just to see if that would get spotted in the inspection but they did not top it off. Tsk Tsk. Not a big deal, may as well burn off the old DEF I bought with the car and I'll bring it in again when it gets even lower. :dry:

Anyway, the service report is:

"Code PO133 HO2 sensor bank 1 sensor 1 slow response and NOX sensor 2. Called TAC and was advised to smoke test air induction system and check for leaks at the PCV heater inlet duct. Smoke test and found leaking. Also pulled sensors to check for soot build up. Called TAC again and was advised to replace PCV heater and oil separator and both NOX sensors and B1 sensor and 1 HO2 sensor."

So I'll give GM credit that it looks like they replaced several parts in an attempt to squash the problem. Just hope the car stays trouble-free for a few more years.


----------

